#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

## mohamad3010

hi. as i promised, here is the great SEC VIII - div1 of ASME (the best part!):



*ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015*

link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Notice: RAR file is password protected.

*password*:vivaegpet.netSee More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## mrbeen

mohamad3010 IS THE KING OF EGPET FORUM !!!

THANKS YOU ...................

----------


## mrbeen

THANK YOU SO MUCH ....... :Triumphant:  :Triumphant:  :Triumphant:  :Triumphant:  :Triumphant:

----------


## pollar

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!


*LINKS to POSTS for other SECTIONS of ASME BPVC 2015:* 


*ASME BPVC 2015 Section I*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-A*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-B*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section II-C and II-D*  have been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section IV*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



*ASME BPVC 2015 Section V*  has been posted here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

.



.



.


.

----------


## tuatk

thanks for shared

----------


## sdomermpc

where is section ix

----------


## muhamad rahmat

> where is section ix



Hi sdomermpc,

Please wait because i already PM mohamad3010. He said, he will upload all BPVC 2015 here. Just wait only.

Thanks.

----------


## mhrizadi

Dear Hero
Div II & III please

----------


## magdy_eng

many thanks King

----------


## simpanbuku

Awesome!!!!

----------


## zianuro

Thanks for your input.

----------


## koparan

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

See More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## sudharsanam

Awesome dear mohamed....................
regards,
sudharsanam B

----------


## dimas anugrah

many thanks mohammad.

----------


## jowar

Thank you mohamad3010

----------


## masoud123

Thanks to mohamad3010.
Please also share ASME STP-PT-074 - 2015 Local Stresses in Nozzles in Shells and Formed Heads from External Loads.

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank you very much.

----------


## thanit

mohamad3010 
Your are the best man. God bless you !!

----------


## abuanaselmasry

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## ddt

Thanks

----------


## NESTIN

Thx...

----------


## akzion

Thanks you are awesome, I have been waiting so long for all these 2015 ASME codes.
Now I just miss section 9 for welding to complete the sections I need to update...

----------


## anjarys

Thank You..need ASME IX also

----------


## YULIA

Dear all,
I need ASME IX 2015 urgent, for preparing WPS
Please share


ThanksSee More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## gtpol57

You can find it here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## endah

Assalamualaikum bro mohamad3010,

Many thanks, you are the best, Allah Bless You Bro

----------


## reddylakshmi

hi somebody to give the steps to download from the 4 shared link given ? please .

----------


## manolete78

Greetings friends the link is broken, someone who rises again please

----------


## saga2sagar

Dear Mr. Mohammed

The attached link is not valid. Please update

----------


## Kumanan

Please upload once again.

----------


## pktien

Dear experts,
Please upload asme viii-1 & 2 again.The link provided has already broken.
Thanks

----------


## Terryng

Many thanks

----------


## Cajunsrock

Hello everyone, can someone please supply me with ASME Section VIII Division 1 2015 version? Many Thanks!!

----------


## kavimagi

hi mohamad

it is a great sharing. thank you for your effort.

Thank you...

----------


## fuzzy_mech07

please upload

cheers

----------


## Coffee Black

The links are all gone. Anyone kind enough to upload again?

See More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## Davy

Hi the link that does not seem to be valid

----------


## Coffee Black

Ok fellas, I found some new links for the entire 2015 Code Section.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yusri82

jazakallahukhairan kathira bro.. :Smile:

----------


## aprk_paul

Thank u very much

----------


## Davy

Please has anybody tested any of these links? they look suspicious how can a PDF document have am .exe file extension?

Everybody beware of these and to the site admin please take proper measures to prevent people installing spyware on their computers

Thanks

----------


## alexor13

Thanks a lot 3030. You are the man!!

Neway, for those who has found the link no longer active, i have found new ones!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy!

----------


## roger_mu_oz

Hi I have tested the links for the full standards. You have to click in the blue button one.

----------


## chunlin

Thanks a lot, Coffee Black

----------


## juxx92

pls reload file  :Smile:

----------


## zapata

> pls reload file



Dear Sir 

The link of post #43 is good , try the link.

----------


## Coffee Black

Are there any consequences for printing out these BPVC for company use?

----------


## ReisWarez

Hi please pollar, re up this files.

See More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## d00d85

Links are dead , Re upload is appreciated!

----------


## CAOD1712

Thanks

----------


## ravi200586

Link on post no.#43 are active for VIII-1

----------


## engr123

pls repost the all links .thanks in advance

----------


## ramirezsosa

forget this message

----------


## Khawer

Can you post again....the link doesn't work anymore

----------


## ercanguclu77

thanks :Cocksure:

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Enjoy:
Link 1:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Link 2: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jeevanray

None of these links are working bro.
Please update these links

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The links still working till now* and I download it as a test since 2 minutes.

----------


## john yh

Sorry sir.
I can't find this file. Could you let me know another way to download Asme sec8 dvi1 2015 please?

----------


## baran

sir the link is dead* could you please upload again

See More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## noelnelson

HI mohamad3010* :Saturn: 
I am unable to download the links. please upload and provide an alternate link for the same. appreciate it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rathnam

Thanks a lot

----------


## h9.hanin

Thank you. Many appreciated...

----------


## noelnelson

thank you all for the prompt response and support

----------


## larsmn

Hi. The link to section VIII Div. 1 is not working anymore. Can anyone please send a link to this one or the latest one?

----------


## luthfi.wika

> New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Big Thanks!

----------


## mrbeen

hello all*

when come asme 2017...

----------


## ing_bartzacula

Many Thanks!!!

----------


## saadrao146

> hi. as i promised* here is the great SEC VIII - div1 of ASME (the best part!):
> 
> *ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015*
> 
> link:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



its not available. please repost or give me link. please.

----------


## fardid

this works still ....
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fardid

this link works still ....


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Finally ASME BPVC SECTION VIII-DIV1  2015

----------


## saadrao146

Dear Fardid* 
thank you for this useful link. God bless you.

----------


## vishalvk

it said that file is not valid.

----------


## hoangviet2006

Thank you

----------


## stressed

Can someone kindly upload again?  When I tried to download from the website provided by Fardid, I my antivirus software flagged it as unsafe to download. Please upload to a different site to share

----------


## swwami

Refers to your thread. The link provided is showing error. I'm  not able to download the file. Please resolve it.

----------


## KHALIDA

> this link works still ....
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ASME SECTION VIII-DIV-1-2017 is the latest one. can you pls share here??

----------


## M Khalid khan

> ASME SECTION VIII-DIV-1-2017 is the latest one. can you pls share here??



Here it is 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## KHALIDA

> Here it is 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank you so much for this prompt response, Khalid. its really a very useful sharing for me.

----------


## akarta

Thanks bro

----------


## gs153

ASME BPVC Sec-VIII Div-1 (2019 edition) is the latest edition.
it is here-
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

